# 1/4 mile



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

how would the maxima do in the 1/4 mile with i/h/e and pulleys? Im thinking a 14.8 anybody think i could get better?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2002)

Most gen4 5-speeds with intake/y-pipe/exhaust should have a 14.5~14.9 potential. I don't think any currently available header for the VQ30DE in the gen4 makes any more power than the currently available y-pipes from Warpspeed/Cattman/Budget.

(although if there's a new header out there, other than the crappy one from that New Zealand company, I'd love to hear about it!)

Being a monkey though, I doubt I could drive a quarter mile run that fast.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2002)

pwhitersx-s said:


> *how would the maxima do in the 1/4 mile with i/h/e and pulleys? Im thinking a 14.8 anybody think i could get better? *


Most Maximas stock are 15.5-15.8 on the 1/4 mile (manual)

With all those Mods, maybe 15.0...although a couple of people have gotten lucky, this seems to be the general rule.

www.maxima.org

IanS


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

ok.. you have insulted my first and fav. car i own. when i was 100% stock, my 1997 maxima with my fat 200lb self, a half tank of gas and all my detailing equipment in the trunk. it ran 15.35 and ill scan the time slip if there is any disbelief. (that was also with stock 15 inch rims hubcaps and toyo 800 ultra all weather 100k mile tires!!) i put on my father's 16x7.5 rims and(proxes tpt's) just last month and ran 15.126 still completely stock with 86k miles on the car. its a 5 speed 97 as i said gxe completely stock i now have a K&N filter (ripped out that gay stock intake box/piping) and exhaust (aft the cat; piping resonator and muffler) that i fabricated and ill see what it runs if the track opens back up this year. I think brain’s guestamate is about the best posted yet. Get a tighter supinsion youll drop to about 14.8 with no engine mods on a stock 5 speed… auto max’s are slow I cant stand to drive my father’s SE auto… later


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

Check out the quarter mile times on maxima.org that will give you the general idea for how fast our cars are.

Completely stock maxima's can do high 14's. The fastest maxima with intake/ypipe/exhaust and sts was a guy who ran a 14.2

So a RSX type-s WOULD get owned... lol


----------

